
Superfluid Transport in Quantum Spin Chains - SamLeBarbare
https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.11470
======
nharada
I assume I'm not the only one who read the abstract and still has no clue what
this is about?

~~~
ConceptJunkie
I know what most of those words mean, but none of the sentences.

